# Anyone used a Ninja?



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

I was thinking about buying a Brazen for a family member as a present and spotted this

Anyone had any experience with it?

I'm trying not to be influenced by the criminally gorgeous Sofia Vergara, but I am only human.

This is what women must feel like when they watch Nespresso adverts.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

2.07 - 2.30 in im like, shut up and take my money


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Ha ha I'm in too! Already amended my letter to Santa!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Im left wondering what method Sofia Vergara used to make her coffee when she resided in columbia?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Full-bodied and rich. Mmm. Wonder what the coffee is like?

The 'geezer' makes me laugh though. "That. Is a byoo'iful lartay." Lock Stock and 2 steaming mugs.

If it's as good as they claim then 120 sovs seems pretty good, but I can't quite see how they hope to replicate espresso based milk drinks with brewed coffee and milk, despite Mr Geezer's declaration of the quality of his latte.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Come on who is going to be the first to buy one ??


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

NickdeBug said:


> I'm trying not to be influenced by the criminally gorgeous Sofia Vergara, but I am only human.


I thought Sofia Vergara was another new coffee machine I'd not heard of until I google it!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hot AND rich? They forgot the other types of coffees : smooth and strong


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Sorry it reminds me of those TV adverts that used to start around this time of year when K-Tel started pushing those useless and unwanted gadgets as great life changing devices.

Oh and it has a hot plate! (though it is intelligent?). Come to my office and I will show you what that underside heat does to a jug of coffee in minutes!


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Just come across one on eBay, I dare someone to get it! 112207522273


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

That is some promo! Not sure they needed to repeat the key features quite so many times though unless running that uninterrupted on say a shopping channel, lol!

Sounds like a versatile machine. Will no doubt keep many a coffee-chain loving family member happy when visiting!

Be interested to hear from anyone who knows about speciality coffee, as to what drinks produced from this machine actually taste like? Didn't spot any in that 30 minute video.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Nick Cho has had some hands o time with it....

https://medium.com/@nickcho/that-one-time-i-didnt-hang-out-with-sofia-vergara-7b119cac047#.x7thzzeqb


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks for that link, great/detailed review.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I see Argos are selling it too.

Coffee Ninja CF060UK £99.00


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

There was a 10% discount code for Argos a fee days ago which would have brought this down to £90 which seems like a lot of machine for the money imo.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

These do not have a milk steaming function do they? The ad shows milk based drinks but presumably the milk is done in something else


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

The bottom of the page in the 1st posts link shows it with what looks deceptively like a cafetiere style milk throthy thing. I'm assuming it's included in the price.

EDIT:

From one of the amazon reviews:

There are 2 nice quality mugs that come with the coffee bar and a lovely little milk frother so that I can enjoy my favourite latte.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

It does say the 'micro frother' is included.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

this would tick all my boxes but I have read it is prone to over extraction....has anyone bought one yet?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> this would tick all my boxes but I have read it is prone to over extraction....has anyone bought one yet?


You still have to work it, if you set it to over-extract it will, like any other manual/semi-auto.

If you are sticking with a grinder & machine, why jump from the frying pan into the fire, by swapping something you are familiar with for an unknown (given that you won't be tasting the coffee as QC)?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@dfk41

As one of the forums main tester of new coffee related-equipment, I volunteer you to try one out and report back.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> These do not have a milk steaming function do they? The ad shows milk based drinks but presumably the milk is done in something else


You don't take milk in your coffee so not an issue for you but yes it comes with a cafetière style milk frother.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Actually dfk doesn't take coffee in his milk anymore unfortunately, so probably not the best guinea pig.

Only posted to share Miss Columbia's attributes. Redress the balance with Mr Clooney!

The machine looks like an alternative to a Brazen with the addition of some dubious volumetric control and a milk frother.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

There seems to be a 'new 2016' model of the Ninja Coffee Centre that has an integrated electric milk frother, as demonstrated by Sofia Vergara...






Worth noting that it does not heat the milk, it just froths it.

Model: CF092 (not sure if that's only available in the U.S. at present?)


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

If I'd watched that advert in its entirety I'm pretty sure I'd start having convulsions with complimentary spinning double-vision Sofia Vergaras on top of that enthralling rock music loop...


----------



## Anglena (Aug 27, 2019)

I am a coffee fan and have been using Ninja Coffee Maker for the last five years. Its really good and you enjoy the taste very smooth whenever you make a cup of coffee with this coffee maker.


----------

